# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Coping with Hair Loss In The UK

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and Spencer (Spex) Stevenson speak with a 56 year old caller about his hair loss concerns and his early success with Propecia, and BTT forum user Breaking Bald calls in from Scotland to let the guys know how much better hes doing emotionally since hes found TBT.[...]Spencer Kobren  Coping with Hair Loss In The UK is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## Spex

Thanks for posting TBTadmin. Enjoyable show.

----------


## Artista

*Les*'  from Bristol who had called in on this UK Ep. 7 is actually* 54 years old* Admin'(not 56)  He is same age as myself !!  They had a GREAT conversation on the show and I am now considering Propecia (finasteride) due to Les' experience using Fin' especially since we are the same age. 
Thanks Les!
*Les,* dont forget to share with us the name of your doctor. 
As Spencer had said, it sounds like your doctor knows a great deal in dealing with hair loss.   
*'BreakingBald'* was also a great caller . His positive outlook goes a long way for many here.

----------


## Jcm800

> *Les*'  from Bristol who had called in on this UK Ep. 7 is actually* 54 years old* Admin'(not 56)  He is same age as myself !!  They had a GREAT conversation on the show and I am now considering Propecia (finasteride) due to Les' experience using Fin' especially since we are the same age. 
> Thanks Les!
> *Les,* dont forget to share with us the name of your doctor. 
> As Spencer had said, it sounds like your doctor knows a great deal in dealing with hair loss.   
> *'BreakingBald'* was also a great caller . His positive outlook goes a long way for many here.


 I also enjoyed listening to this show, Les seemed enthusiastic about Fin, was inspiring, but sadly for me, i'm still on the damn fence regarding taking it - i'm 44 now, still have slow loss and a fair bit left, so i may even benefit from taking it - just dont know, always seems like a major gamble with one's health to me..

----------


## Artista

Hi  Jcm' I understand completely. Im sure you have heard Spencer's point of view on using Fin' ...I have never considered using Fin' because of my age. I didn't start to have severe hair loss until I was in my late 40s. As Les had mentioned about his own hair loss , I too had a high hairline (receding) which began in my late 20s/early30s but I still have a relatively full head of hair. At least, the receding didn't dash my spirits, not until my late 40s. 
I would think that one major factor that may have excelled the hair loss was stress due to a 'Perfect Storm'  in my life back then. I weathered the storm but came out of it with advanced hair loss. 
So as I have said Jcm , I had never considered using that drug because of my age, the side effects that i had heard of.  
Les' recent experience in-conjunction with all the  data that I had previously learned has made me reconsider Fin'.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi Arista, i hear you dude - it's a tricky call for me - i 'think' i could handle certain sides, such as watery semen, maybe a lessened libido. But were i to get mental sides, and or gyno for instance - that's hard to deal with. Now, i know many men tolerate the drug well, and i may indeed be one of them. What freak's me, is if i'm not, and i quit the drug - and sides remain, what then? Life is screwed, so im constantly battling with the need for hair, or the benefit of Fin and good gains, or shitty sides and ruined quality of life, all these thoughts, maybe with my fear's i'm best of laving it, just dont know!.

----------


## Shan

you could start with a low dose and build up gradually
Just a thought
good luck anyway

----------


## Jcm800

> you could start with a low dose and build up gradually
> Just a thought
> good luck anyway


 Yeah cheers Shan that's how i would start for sure, if i was to embark on it..

----------


## Shan

just do it bro and then forget about it.
Thinking about it and reading these forums will defo give you sides

----------


## Jcm800

> just do it bro and then forget about it.
> Thinking about it and reading these forums will defo give you sides


 Where do you get yours from? Are you taking 1mg daily?

----------


## Artista

Thanks for the suggestions Shan

----------


## steve66

Hi Arista im 55 years old. i was abit worried about takeing finasteride, but
now im takeing it, and im takeing 5mg finasteride, so yeah go and take it

and by the way, ive had no side affects as yet.

----------


## Andrew Vernon

HI Atista . I spoke with Spencer and Spex on the show . In 2006 I searched for a hair restoration surgeon in the U.K . I had little success and was unable to find a surgeon . After a bad experience in Asia . I did a lot of research and eventually chose Dr Cole in Atlanta . To share my experience please view the Youtube / Forhair / Patient from North Wales - UK

----------

